# High School Bass Teams



## Rockett (Nov 10, 2010)

Guys I have read a few posts on here about High School Teams and thought I would take the time to see if I could get everyone in the same place.  I teach and have as of this week begun the initial steps of getting a Team together here at our High School.  I would really like to see just how many High Schools in Georgia would be interested in getting a team together and starting a trail.  I have already contacted a few people in the FLW and BASS just to get some ideas and really want to here your thouights.  Also contacted the GHSA to see what ideas they had.  I know Illinois is trying to get fishing as a accredited sport.  That's the direction I would want to go in.  Let me here your thoughts.


----------



## Bulldogmills (Nov 10, 2010)

How would it work as far as who could fish? ie. Freshman, Sophomore, Junior, Seniors? I ask because I know there are kids who would love to fish but do not have a boat or trucks to pull a boat. Was just wondering how this would work out.


----------



## Rockett (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm thinking that depending on the number of teams in a school.  We could have the teams maybe hold tm's per school for a set number of tm's then the top two teams or one could fish a championship at a decided location. Somthing like that or we could just take teams from each school - set up a schedule and fish lakes against each other and then the top 2 teams from each school could fish a championship at a set lake.  Somthing along those lines.  Just kind of depends on number of teams and so forth.


----------



## Rockett (Nov 10, 2010)

I think maybe have a coach fish with each boat as a non-fishermen just to get things rolling and provided guidance.


----------



## tyjohnston (Nov 10, 2010)

what about jon boat tourneys? they r inexpensive, and you catch alot of fish.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Nov 10, 2010)

Rockett,

My hat is off to you sir!

You are evidently jumping into this idea, wholeheartedly. And this approach is the only way to go about it, in my honest opinion.

If this is a team (2 fisher persons per boat), then there would not be much need for a teacher/coach in each boat. But, if the teams consist of individual anglers, then I would agree that an adult should be in the boat with the students ..... if for no other reason, than safety. Good Luck!

Constant Threat Baits would like to be involved as a product sponsor, once things are rollin'.

I will be keeping track of this, so let me know if I could be of any help.

Terry Lee


----------



## Rockett (Nov 10, 2010)

Great - sponsors already on board.  I am going to start getting in touch with some more schools and see if we can't get this thing off the ground as quick as possible. Thanks for the support Hawghunna


----------



## Bulldogmills (Nov 10, 2010)

Rockett, why I was asking about how this works is because a friend of mine's son goes to Habersham Central and he is an avid fisherman. I'm sure he would be interested in this. I would be willing to put him in my boat to fish tournaments. I didn't know if you wanted to run it like that, student with a boat owner, or what. I know this would be okay 99.9% of the time as far as honesty goes, I know some people would try to "help" out their student. I think this is a great opportunity to get the younger folks into our awesome sport. A good learning curve as far as making decisions on where to fish, lures, tactics etc. to use in a competitive environment. The only thing I would say about electric only is keeping fish alive. I know clubs do it all the time, but you're talking about 13-17 y/o's. Would probably be better to have a boat owner willing to help and teach. Anyway, just wondering. Great thing to get involved in.


----------



## Kenr (Nov 10, 2010)

Rockett,
I think it is a great idea. B.A.S.S should get behind this, if they really won't to grow the federation nation it should be from the ground up with young members instead of trying to recruit older guys who have moved on,send me a pm with your number and I will call and share my thoughts.
Ken


----------



## Sun Rise Bass (Nov 11, 2010)

Rocket you might want to get intouch with "the fisher of men" curcuit to there Legacy circuit might be something that could help you with having place to take them to fish. 

But i wish you luck, if you need any help with ideas or thinkng anything through let me know i will help however i can

heres there link http://www.fomntt.com/legacy/

there whole thing is passing on fishing to the next generation


----------



## Rockett (Nov 11, 2010)

*HS Bass Teams*

Well after the response I have gotten on here I think we actually may have a pretty good chance at getting this thing up and running.  I'm really going to try to get things together over the next couple of months and talk with as many people as possible.  My ideal goal would be to have our first Tournament in Febrruary 2011.  Thats soon and it may be that the first couple run a little unorganized but I've fished enough tm's that with a little help I think we could pull it off.  Thanks for all you guys input.  I will keep you informed.


----------



## Rockett (Nov 11, 2010)

Ok so far I have gotten so much response from everywhere it's time to deligate a little responsibility.  If you guys know of any school in Georgia that would be interested, or even better a kid the could be a contact person in that school please let me know.  At this point there really isn't a person to contact in a High School in charge of Bass fishing - so were going to have someone from schools interested to contact me and let me start getting things together and organized.
 Just pm me and I will send you my contact info.  Thanks, Rockett


----------



## Rockett (Nov 11, 2010)

tyjohnston,
  I didn't miss your comment about jon boats and I had thought about that and what I have come up with is that is eventually or right from the beginning we I may need to incorporate to classes electric and outboard.  Last thing I want to do is discourage kids from fishing because they don't have the most expensive boat.  Course I have been out fished by kids in a jonboat a many of times.  My motor and electronics didn't help much.


----------



## BassSlayer6 (Nov 11, 2010)

man i wish my highschool had a fishing team


----------



## Rockett (Nov 11, 2010)

Well the bad thing is most schools if any do.  You have to start one and I'll organize some tm's to let the kids compete against other schools.  I posted an email at our HS yesterday and had 17 kids respond wanting to know what the details were so here we go.


----------



## Rockett (Nov 11, 2010)

I had a few kids ask about the cost and if they would have tackle and stuff supplied.  So I'm not sure how we'll accomodate them but we'll see.  I really hate to exclude kids so I am going to have to figure out how to try to help them all but in truth some may not be able to afford the sport until a school will actually back them.  Maybe some fund raisers and things like that.


----------



## tyjohnston (Nov 11, 2010)

Rockett said:


> tyjohnston,
> I didn't miss your comment about jon boats and I had thought about that and what I have come up with is that is eventually or right from the beginning we I may need to incorporate to classes electric and outboard.  Last thing I want to do is discourage kids from fishing because they don't have the most expensive boat.  Course I have been out fished by kids in a jonboat a many of times.  My motor and electronics didn't help much.



ya, i would love for it to be bass boats on big lakes, but that would be really expensive, especially with the economy right now. schools (well private schools anyways) arent gonna want to spend 10,000 dollars on a bass boat, plus more for gas and mantinence.


----------



## Robbie101 (Nov 12, 2010)

I'll take a kid in a heart beat!!!! Help coach.... (not sure if i could teach them anything though)


----------



## Rockett (Nov 12, 2010)

What I really need is for the guys on here that are in different areas and know a high school kid that may be interested to give them my contact number ( which I will pm to anyone who needs it) and have them check on the interest in the school they are in and get with me.  We can have two classes.  If there want to be a jon boat and a bass boat and we can schedule the lakes accordingly.  First I need to get some kids that would definetly take part in the tm.  The first part is where this great network of Gon'ers comes in.


----------



## Rockett (Nov 12, 2010)

I'm sure this won't be school sanctioned at first but bet it will after it takes off!  See how quick college took off.


----------



## Rusty J. (Nov 17, 2010)

When I was in High School (1996-2000)at Eagles Landing in Henry County we started a fishing team and it was awesome.  We actually didn't fish against other school teams but we had some really great tournaments against each other.  I had a 14 foot jon boat and so did 5 or 6 of the other members so we had some great small tournaments at small ponds and county reservoirs.  We also had nice shirts made and Wal-Mart sponsored us with small prizes such as tackle boxes, packs of worms, and rods and reels for the winners of tournaments.  I can recall having about 7-8 tournaments my senior year.  I am a teacher now, and would love to do something like this, but the only thing is I teach 2nd grade.  Good luck getting this program started. 

Rusty


----------



## Rockett (Nov 17, 2010)

Rusty, I teach 5th but my wife teaches HS and we have a meeting with 25 students tomorrow that are interested.  So why don't ou jump on board and see what the interest at your HS is.  Might be that we could tm fish locally and then plan a tm at the end of the 2011 year where two of the toop teams from each school interested could compete against each other.  I'm sure we could get some sponsors up for the final tm of the year.


----------



## buter (Nov 19, 2010)

*GA High School Fishing*

I have fished the last two seasons with my daughter in the NE Alabama FOM Legacy series. The tournament directors name is Tim Tidwell. Tim started High School Bass fishing in Alabama just last year, he would be a great person to answer your questions....Check out 
http://alhsbf.ning.com/

We would certainly be interested in participating...

www.keithbuterbaughfishing.com


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Nov 22, 2010)

Rockett,

Have you decided whether the anglers (High School Students on their respected school team(s) will fish as a pair of students, students pair with an adult, or student fishes alone, yet.

Just curious as to where the format is headed. I intend on approaching a new private school here in the Griffin area, about becoming the coach for that school (provided that there is a Jonboat League).

I would like to link the school administrator to this thread, but there just isn't sufficient info. here yet.

Thanks,
Terry Lee


----------



## Rockett (Nov 23, 2010)

Well I haven't decided yet but it look like the jon boat is the way to go - I have a couple of kids that have boats that would fish big water but not many.  I am looking at pair and as far as the adult I was trying to figure out that but if were doing jon boat I thought maybe just the kids.  I think with m boat and maybe a volunteer or two we could keep up with them on the water.  Had our first meeting with the kids the other day and they were pumped.  Want to have a tm before Christmas.  You guys keep checking with other schools and maybe we can get a multi school tm put together.


----------



## Rockett (Nov 23, 2010)

Buter ,
  I will give Tim an email today and see what info he can offer.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Nov 23, 2010)

So,

Pretty much, you are going ahead and planning an event for your High School Team (Before Christmas)?

Do the other Schools that may be interested, need to organize and schedule their own events, and at some point ....  a Championship event would be planned for the top 2 or 3 students/ teams from each school to partake in?

Are the achievements of individual students going to be recognized, or will this be formatted as 2 anglers (students) per team. 

I really like the concept as a whole. And I think that at least 1 of schools in this area would like to get involved. I just need to know some basics on which way you are headed.

I mean ..... if 3 kids (or an odd number of students) want to represent their school, a 2 man team concept would not work in this case.


----------



## Rockett (Nov 24, 2010)

Hawguna, Your dead on - Individual school teams fish a certain number of tm's, top two or three fish a championship at the end of the season.  I would love for the whole year to be against other schools and this would be fine.  My kids wanted to have a tm so bad I just told them until we got other schools involved we would hold our own.  I have heard from a few people that seem to be interested so may be able to do the school against school sooner just have to wait and see.  But I think were going in the right direction.  It would be great if all the schools that were interested would have a contact person so we could organize a little easier.  I'm sure it will get to that point though.  Friday I am going to really try to hit the phones and see who I can get in touch with from other areas.  I see our point about the 3 man teams - might need to go woth a point system of some sort for individuals and then take the top from that.  We could go individual or team.  What you think would be better?  Were building this from the ground up basicalll so we can run it like we want and however would work best for all involved.


----------



## coonhunter (Nov 24, 2010)

It is just starting here in South Carolina this the FLW and TBF [The Bass Federation} are pushing it My daughters school is the first in the state they just had there third Tourn. and she won her age class and second over all and shes 2 point out of second place in the points.Casey Ashley is a mentor for the school team and is very active with them


----------



## coonhunter (Nov 24, 2010)

we use volunteers for boat captains  over 18.We have two age classes  12 to 14 and 15 to 18 they draw one of each for each boat. The captains can recomment methods but the kids have to pick the places to fish.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Dec 4, 2010)

coonhunter said:


> It is just starting here in South Carolina this the FLW and TBF [The Bass Federation} are pushing it My daughters school is the first in the state they just had there third Tourn. and she won her age class and second over all and shes 2 point out of second place in the points.Casey Ashley is a mentor for the school team and is very active with them



Congrats to your Daughter, and I know that you are proud as well.



coonhunter said:


> we use volunteers for boat captains  over 18.We have two age classes  12 to 14 and 15 to 18 they draw one of each for each boat. The captains can recomment methods but the kids have to pick the places to fish.



A great option for the format ..... the draw system. Thanks for sharing.

P.S ...... Do you know of any Jonboat Clubs in South Carolina?


----------



## coonhunter (Dec 25, 2010)

Don't know of any


----------



## LIPS (Dec 26, 2010)

Henry County High and Union Grove High use to have their own bass fishing teams.  You should try to contact those schools.  My old principal Mr. Hammond was over HCHS for years and now is retired and running the Chang Gang bait company you may have seen at the Fish-a-rama.  He might could be a big help?


----------



## fishinbub (Jan 4, 2011)

Any updates? I'm a senior in high school now (but home schooled). There are a couple of guys in our home school group that are avid bass fisherman. We might be able to get a team together...


----------



## GarrettD (Jan 5, 2011)

i go to union grove high in mcdonough and we got a fishing club, but it isnt much, we just fish in a pond with no fish in it behind one of the teachers house.
If you can contact our school we got plenty of people that would be intrested. I mean we got a chess team so why not a fishing team?


----------



## Rockett (Jan 6, 2011)

Guys were working on it.  Just got everyone back from the holidays so were trying to get some things together.


----------



## Rockett (Jan 6, 2011)

I will post as soon as the next meeting is over.  We will probably have a tm somewhere and if some others want to jump in that would be fine.


----------



## gahealey (Jan 6, 2011)

*Have you considered.....*

The Bass Federation in conjunction with FLW has a national high school program that they created several years ago.  They do what they can to provide support here through the Georgia Bass Federation and they also provide a top notch national tournament every year.  If you are interested please let me know and I will be happy to get some information together and help you guys work on a new program.

I am Gerry by the way, the youth director for the Georgia Bass Federation.  Feel free to check out our website at www.gabassfed.org or e-mail me at gahealey@yahoo.com if you want me to help you get some more information.

Thanks-

Gerry


----------



## turkeymerck (Jan 7, 2011)

how would the season be set up? in other words, when would most of the tournaments be held? 

the reason i ask...obviously the spring and summer would be fished (and i'm guessing the championship in the summer??)....might be a good idea to have two seasons for those students that are involved in other sports. i coach baseball and i know that my players that LOVE fishing would want to participate but they (including myself) would be hard-pressed to find time during the spring when our season is going. however, we could fish the entire fall season. 

maybe a spring to mid-summer classic followed by a late-summer & fall classic? just throwing it out there.

i don't know jack about tournament fishing....never really done it....just love fishing in general and i know of a lot of kids that would absolutely love to be able to do something like this.


----------



## Rockett (Jan 12, 2011)

turkeyneck,
  thats exactly whats causing a problem right now.  I can't even get everyone in the same room due to baseball and whatever other sport is going on.  So were working on it but thanks for the ideas.  I will keep them in mind.


----------



## Bait Bucket (Sep 6, 2012)

Rockett
Did you get your high school team up and running, and did you go the route of the FLW high school series. I have a few kids in the Henry county area that wants to put together a club.


----------

